# thanks for nothing



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

so I was really excited when I started my DP profile and that I would finally be able to relate with other people who has depersonalization . I went to the chat room and they all tore me to shreds. now I feel even worse I wish I never even made this profile it didn't help me at all it just made me feel bad about myself . I am NOT a fake profile I am just somebody who wanted to relate and talk to others who had depersonalization disorder . I guess it didn't work out for me . good luck to all of you who are really suffering from DP.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

The people who use the chat on this site are horrible. I'm sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica Rose said:


> so I was really excited when I started my DP profile and that I would finally be able to relate with other people who has depersonalization . I went to the chat room and they all tore me to shreds. now I feel even worse I wish I never even made this profile it didn't help me at all it just made me feel bad about myself . I am NOT a fake profile I am just somebody who wanted to relate and talk to others who had depersonalization disorder . I guess it didn't work out for me . good luck to all of you who are really suffering from DP.


The chat is still being properly moderated, the forum is a different style. Post as much as you'd like on here and you'll generally notice people are friendly and welcoming.
If the chat is being spammed, just come in again when the spammers have left.


----------



## apoplexy (Jan 4, 2013)

dphero said:


> The chat is still being properly moderated, the forum is a different style. Post as much as you'd like on here and you'll generally notice people are friendly and welcoming.
> If the chat is being spammed, just come in again when the spammers have left.


Properly moderated? That's a joke. You got a bunch of people who sit in there 24/7 making little e-friendships talking about worthless crap rather than speaking about things that are actually going to help them get better. The first time I went in there I tried to engage the 10 or so people in a real conversation about getting better, strategy, etc and I was ignored completely so they could continue their conversation of posting Facebook messages that they have on their "DP Facebook accounts" and trash talk past and current forum members.

To Jessica, if you want to relate to people suffering from DP I would recommended making some friends via the board, inboxing them, getting their Facebook, e-mail, MSN or whatever they're comfortable with. I went into that chat with the same intention as you and it was a complete waste of time. That being said, you shouldn't give some dickheads on an internet chatroom the power to bring you down.


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

Jessica not everyone on this forum is mean. There are people really trying to get better, so just ignore all the people that are mean. They just hate there lives.


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry that happened Jessica. The chat-room is not an accurate representation of the whole site. Stick with us a little while, I think you'll find most people pretty supportive.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

yes the chatroom may not be the best place, they can be a bit of a handful, you are probably better off chatting to people on here, most people are quite friendly and supportive on here. R x


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

The chatroom is hard for someone who is sensitive and easily shocked.
The "insanity" in the chat seems to have a snowball effect on a lot of people who go into it.
One day i even saw mipmunk involved herself in the debauchery of the chat.
(Me included) the room can be full of a pack off wolves ready to pounce.
I can relate to your feelings though because at the root of me i am a very sensitive person as well. 
If you are in the chat ever pm me and i'll make an effort to help you.


----------



## konstantine02 (Mar 12, 2009)

The chat room feature (which wasn't here 4 years ago during my first episode of DP), seems like a black hole of terribleness. Best bet is to talk to honest people who are looking for help/looking to give help and PMing them. If you need anyone to talk to, I am here


----------



## howmuchforhappy (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, avoid the chat. The people in there are immature. There's people on here that want to help.


----------



## laufke1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah, forget about people from chat  they are mostly very violent and only sex-focused. These people can easily scare somebody (weaker personality). When I am watching what is going on in chat I am thinking to myself "What the hell is this??" People from here (forum) can be very helpful!! Have a good luck


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

you will be fine, I have chatted to some lovely people on here, as we all have the same illness. You will be fine. Big hugs.


----------



## sarah514 (Aug 24, 2010)

Unfortunately some of the people on chat are perverted and too obsessed trying to insult one another to actually talk about dp, let alone help you. Message me anytime, I'm here to talk


----------



## apoplexy (Jan 4, 2013)

!DEEZA! said:


> im a chat room and I find all of this offensive.


Nah, you're a troll, there's a difference.


----------



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

valleygirl<3 said:


> The people who use the chat on this site are horrible. I'm sorry you had to deal with that.


This put a smile on my face !!! This is exactly what i was looking for when i signed up. Having genuine people like you lift my spirits!


----------



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

dpfree said:


>


This is the best DP video i have ever watched!! Gave me so much hope and inspiration to the fact that this WONT last forever, which is my worst fear. I hope oneday I can accomplish what he did  Thanks for showing this to me!


----------



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

apoplexy said:


> Properly moderated? That's a joke. You got a bunch of people who sit in there 24/7 making little e-friendships talking about worthless crap rather than speaking about things that are actually going to help them get better. The first time I went in there I tried to engage the 10 or so people in a real conversation about getting better, strategy, etc and I was ignored completely so they could continue their conversation of posting Facebook messages that they have on their "DP Facebook accounts" and trash talk past and current forum members.
> 
> To Jessica, if you want to relate to people suffering from DP I would recommended making some friends via the board, inboxing them, getting their Facebook, e-mail, MSN or whatever they're comfortable with. I went into that chat with the same intention as you and it was a complete waste of time. That being said, you shouldn't give some dickheads on an internet chatroom the power to bring you down.


Thank you so much for the advice, and i promise you i will take it. Thanks for sticking up for me just like a lot of other people did as well. People like you are the reason i didnt delete my account.


----------



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

DarkMatter said:


> Jessica not everyone on this forum is mean. There are people really trying to get better, so just ignore all the people that are mean. They just hate there lives.


So it seems! And i have come to learn that there are a lot of nice people on here  And you are one of them! Thank you.


----------



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

Shapiro said:


> Sorry that happened Jessica. The chat-room is not an accurate representation of the whole site. Stick with us a little while, I think you'll find most people pretty supportive.


I will definitely take your advice and stick around or a while. I have found support by many since i have posted this and thank you so much for being one of them. It means a lot to me


----------



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

samUL said:


> The chatroom is hard for someone who is sensitive and easily shocked.
> The "insanity" in the chat seems to have a snowball effect on a lot of people who go into it.
> One day i even saw mipmunk involved herself in the debauchery of the chat.
> (Me included) the room can be full of a pack off wolves ready to pounce.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

superunknown said:


> Yeah dont go by the little chat bitches..mostly fckn idiots..lol. I think anyone with a mental disorder (whatever age) would wonder wtf is that shit? Ive had this 18yrs and these little bitches have merely childish banter and ever so clever come backs to things that dont require them..lol. I thought I was in some 4th grade chat room that had nothing to do with dp..lol..its the internet. They can act like little fckn assholes and not get thier heads kicked completely in..like real life. Hiding behind the comp with thier little click of fools. Yeah as others have said here...there are some cool people you will find. Dont let the cool and sassy dp gang influence ANYTHING..lol. They are trash. I mean who the fuck bashes others with a terrible illness that they have?? Wow..thats so cool..lol.


This is my favorite thing that i have read because this is exactly what i thought!! Who bashes other people who are already suffering from dp? That isnt cool. But you are, so thanks.


----------



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

laufke1 said:


> Yeah, forget about people from chat :smile: they are mostly very violent and only sex-focused. These people can easily scare somebody (weaker personality). When I am watching what is going on in chat I am thinking to myself "What the hell is this??" People from here (forum) can be very helpful!! Have a good luck :smile:


Thank you so much, everyone is so nice!


----------



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

sarah514 said:


> Unfortunately some of the people on chat are perverted and too obsessed trying to insult one another to actually talk about dp, let alone help you. Message me anytime, I'm here to talk


Thanks, i will message you


----------



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

apoplexy said:


> Nah, you're a troll, there's a difference.


I AGREEEEEEE


----------



## mastaofdaweb (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd say there is only a few people in the chat room that are trolls. It's quite sad that they are ruining the chat for the genuine people like me, I much prefer to talk through a chat than a forum post.

If you're gonna go on chat, you can still use it to private chat with the few genuine people on there, if a troll doesn't get a response he's gonna get bored of trolling. Like infared.


----------



## Infrared (Nov 27, 2012)

mastaofdaweb said:


> I'd say there is only a few people in the chat room that are trolls. It's quite sad that they are ruining the chat for the genuine people like me, I much prefer to talk through a chat than a forum post.


Agreed.


----------



## TheUndergroundKing (Jan 18, 2013)

I feel ya.


----------

